# Drachenlord: Erotik-Blog, Sauna-Verbot, Madeira-Umzug



## Johannes Gehrling (14. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord: Erotik-Blog, Sauna-Verbot, Madeira-Umzug* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord: Erotik-Blog, Sauna-Verbot, Madeira-Umzug*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (14. Juli 2022)

Das darüber auch noch berichtet werden muss…
Was der Kerl abzieht ist ja nur noch assozial.
Gehört sich für meine Begriffe ins Gefängnis, oder die Psychatrie.
Nur noch blöd…


----------



## mylka (14. Juli 2022)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> , oder die Psychatrie.


die IP, die er gezeigt hat soll sich tatsächlich in der nähe einer ähnlichen einrichtung befinden
falls dies wahr sein sollte, dann befindet sich seine behandlung noch ganz am anfang wie es aussieht

*"Vergewaltigungen und Inzest romantisierte, idealisierte und verharmloste."*
da fehlt noch, dass er sich gerne nackt neben kinder setzen würde. wurde im neuen just nero video besprochen, aber das wurde inzwischen weggemeddlt

gitb zumindest ein folgevideo




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EWy2F-8AWcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## bundesgerd (14. Juli 2022)

Meine Güte, der Typ hat die Dummheit lebenslang gepachtet...


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Juli 2022)

bundesgerd schrieb:


> Meine Güte, der Typ hat die Dummheit lebenslang gepachtet...


Die, die ihm hinterherrennen aber mindestens genau so.


----------



## Pu244 (14. Juli 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die, die ihm hinterherrennen aber mindestens genau so.



Seine Drachis?

Sicher, wer unverbrüchlich zu ihm steht, obwohl er geschrieben hat, wie er seinen Vater vergewaltigen wollte, dem ist fast nicht mehr zu helfen. Die Geschichte mit der anderen Vergewaltigung war dann nur noch das i-Tüpfelchen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Juli 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Seine Drachis?


Nein. Die minderbemittelten Hater natürlich.


----------



## Pu244 (14. Juli 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nein. Die minderbemittelten Hater natürlich.



Jeder, der am Lord Kritik übt ist laut dem Lord ein sogenannter "Haider".

Nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
1: Du findest, dass Vergewaltigungsphantasien, auch den Vater betreffend, völlig normal.
2: In den anderen Fällen: herzlich willkommen minderbemittelter Hater


----------



## Matthias1981 (15. Juli 2022)

Sowohl die Drachis als auch die Hater - ignoriert den Typ, nehmt ihm die Bühne und der Rest ergibt sich automatisch.


----------



## MarcHammel (16. Juli 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Jeder, der am Lord Kritik übt ist laut dem Lord ein sogenannter "Haider".


Von denen war nicht die Rede. Sondern von denen, die ihm hinterher fahren und ihm nachstellen. 

So oder so zeigt mir die ganze Situation rund um den Typen, was in der Gesellschaft alles schief läuft.


----------



## Hjorgar (16. Juli 2022)

Also bisher habe ich mich ja mit Kritik an der Auswahl der Themen durch die PC-Games-Redaktion zurückgehalten, weil ich Artikel gut ignorieren kann, die mich nicht interessieren. 

Aber bei diesem Artikel ist allein der Titel "Wie läuft`s aktuell im Drachen-Game?" auf BLÖD-Zeitungs-Niveau! So  macht ihr euch mitschuldig an dem ganzen Scheiß, der dort passiert. Durch solche Artikel werden die Hater befeuert weiterzumachen, weil sie Aufmerksamkeit bekommen und der leider kranke "Drachenlord" ebenfalls, weil das wieder für Klicks auf seinen Seiten sorgt von gelangweilten Menschen, die mit eigenen Augen lesen wollen, was für einen Müll er in seinem Blog postet. 

Bitte postet lieber weiter neben reichlich interessanten und guten Artikeln inhaltsarme Clickbait-Artikel von den negativen Erfahrungen einer Streamerin oder dem neuesten Erguss von Asmongold. Aber lasst diesen kranken Typen in Ruhe und ignoriert sein Leben. Damit tut ihr allen Beteiligten einen großen Gefallen und schmeißt nicht eure Moral dem Kommerz zum Fraß vor.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juli 2022)

Warum sollte der Drachenlord damit aufhören? Er hat selbst mal erwähnt, dass er damit zwischen 2000 und 8000 Euro im Monat verdient, je nachdem wie es läuft.


----------



## BxN (17. Juli 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Drachenlord damit aufhören? Er hat selbst mal erwähnt, dass er damit zwischen 2000 und 8000 Euro im Monat verdient, je nachdem wie es läuft.


Vielleicht weil er doch mal noch irgendwann selbst bemerkt, dass ihm 250.000 YouTube Abonnenten und 8.000€ im Monat rein gar nichts bringen, wenn er sich bis ans Ende seiner Tage in irgendwelchen Kellern verstecken muss und nicht mal mehr eigenständig einkaufen gehen kann.

Doch selbst wenn er nun aufhören würde, wird er, zumindest im deutschsprachigen Raum, nie mehr seine Ruhe finden. Das hat sich über die ganzen Jahre einfach viel zu sehr hochgeschaukelt, da kommt der nicht mehr so einfach raus... und ohne professionelle Hilfe schon mal gleich gar nicht.


----------



## bynemesis (18. Juli 2022)

Drachenlord wurde vor 3-4 Tagen PC, Handy abgenommen.
Gab eine Razzia bei ihm, wegen seinen 'Äußerungen' in Bezug auf Minderjährigen.

er ist besiegt.

seinen Youtube Kanal wird er verlieren. Da er sich nicht mehr einloggen kann (Zweifaktor Auth) und haufenweise strikes reinflattern.

brisante Infos. dankt mir später


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2022)

Einen Menschen besiegen... tolles Kino


----------



## Pu244 (18. Juli 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Drachenlord damit aufhören? Er hat selbst mal erwähnt, dass er damit zwischen 2000 und 8000 Euro im Monat verdient, je nachdem wie es läuft.



Das ist eben irgendwie traurig: 8k Einkommen und ein Job, der einem eigentlich reisen ermöglicht, da man flexibel ist. Aber von diesem Traum vieler Leute hat er nicht, da ist ein ALG II Empfänger deutlich besser dran.



bynemesis schrieb:


> er ist besiegt.



Er hat sich vor Jahren schon selbst besiegt, indem er freiwillig immer und immer wieder in diese Jauchegrube reingesprungen ist und sie nach Kräften gefüllt hat. Aber er kann halt eben nicht ohne, denn dann müßte er normal Arbeiten und das liegt ihm nicht. Nebenbei haben sich alle glücklichen Fügungen als riesen Pech herausgestellt, angefangen vom alleinerbe des Hauses über die Nachsichtigkeit von Gläubigern, Staat und Gerichten. Auch das milde Urteil hat ihn am Ende kaputt gemacht.

Fast könnte man Mitleid haben, aber er tut eben alles, damit dieses Gefühl nicht aufkommt



McDrake schrieb:


> Einen Menschen besiegen... tolles Kino



Das hat er selbst gesagt: "ihr werdet mich niemals besiegen" und "unbesiegt auf Ewig". Man muß kein Genie sein um zu verstehen, dass diverse Leute alles daran setzen ihn doch zu "besiegen".


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Juli 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Man muß kein Genie sein um zu verstehen, dass diverse Leute alles daran setzen ihn doch zu "besiegen".


Da können sich diese empatielosen Deppen sich dann ja was drauf einbilden


----------



## bynemesis (19. Juli 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Da können sich diese empatielosen Deppen sich dann ja was drauf einbilden


warum verteidigst du so einen? dir ist garnicht klar was der vom Stapel lässt. 
würde ich das posten, hätte ich instant ne Verwarnung hier.


----------



## McDrake (19. Juli 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> warum verteidigst du so einen? dir ist garnicht klar was der vom Stapel lässt.
> würde ich das posten, hätte ich instant ne Verwarnung hier.


Wer verteidigt hier wen?
Es geht um die Art und weise, wie hier geredet wird.
Nur weil jemand (Lord), wahrscheinlich ein psychisches Problem hat, rechtfertigt dies keine Hexenjagd.
Der Typ braucht Hilfe, da sind wir uns wohl einig. Aber diese Hetzjagd, ist einfach unsäglich, ja unterstes Niveau.
Dass dies von ihm provoziert wird, geschenkt.
Leute, welche sich allerdings darauf einlassen, sind sie keinen Deut besser.
Lassen sich als auf seine Ebene ziehen... oder waren es evtl. vorher schon.


----------



## fud1974 (19. Juli 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> warum verteidigst du so einen? dir ist garnicht klar was der vom Stapel lässt.
> würde ich das posten, hätte ich instant ne Verwarnung hier.



Muss man das wirklich, wirklich erklären? Oder willst du nur trollen?

Egal was "der vom Stapel" lässt, klar hättest du bei sowas instant eine Verwarnung oder gar einen Permaban, aber es ist nicht die Aufgabe irgendwelcher dahergelaufener Personen mit derartigen wilden Maßnahmen da was bewirken zu wollen, zumal das maximal vorgeschoben ist, da geht es in der Regel um niedrigere Instinkte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Drachenlord wurde vor 3-4 Tagen PC, Handy abgenommen.
> Gab eine Razzia bei ihm, wegen seinen 'Äußerungen' in Bezug auf Minderjährigen.
> 
> er ist besiegt.
> ...


Mist! Wo bekomm' ich jetzt meinen Klingelständer mit Chlö her?


----------



## bynemesis (22. Juli 2022)

moin und meddl meine Lieben.

das ganze ist gehörig eskaliert.

Das mit der Razzia wurde vom Lord persönlich per audio bestätigt (findbar via YouTube).


also ich bin erschüttert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Juli 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Das mit der Razzia wurde vom Lord persönlich per audio bestätigt (findbar via YouTube).


Na dann link es doch einfach?


----------



## McDrake (22. Juli 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> moin und meddl meine Lieben.
> 
> das ganze ist gehörig eskaliert.
> siehe Text im Anhang.
> ...


Der Text ist allerdings so kindisch geschrieben, dass ich das irgendwie nicht ernst nehmen kann.


----------



## bynemesis (22. Juli 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Na dann link es doch einfach?






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3RCdhEprR0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jIEuYsKM7p8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (22. Juli 2022)

Zuerst sagt er: Ich möchte niemanden vorverurteilen, weil ja noch nixhts bewiesen ist
Dann: Aber das ist alles, was wir so vermutet haben.
Ja wie jetzt?

Wie man sich sooo auf eine Person einschiessen kann, ist und bleibt mir unverständlich.
Aber he, danke diesen "Leaks" (?) hat dieser Ofenkäse über 40'000 Abos. 
Gratuliere für diese Meisterleistung mit solchem Content.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Juli 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Zuerst sagt er: Ich möchte niemanden vorverurteilen, weil ja noch nixhts bewiesen ist
> Dann: Aber das ist alles, was wir so vermutet haben.
> Ja wie jetzt?
> 
> ...


Stimme dem natürlich zu. Wobei die 12 Sekunden von Winkler im zweiten Video wenigstens mal etwas ist, was ansatzweise einem Beweis nahekommt (für die Razzia).


----------



## McDrake (22. Juli 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Stimme dem natürlich zu. Wobei die 12 Sekunden von Winkler im zweiten Video wenigstens mal etwas ist, was ansatzweise einem Beweis nahekommt (für die Razzia).


Das mag ja alles stimmen.
Aber warum kümmern sich Leue um diesen Tüpen?
Einerseits finden sie ihn voll doof, obwohl sie persönlich mit 99%er Sicherheit noch nie was persönlich mit ihm zu tun hatten.
Andrerseits sind es graded sie, welche den ganzen Hype, um ihren vermeidlichen Feind zu einem Kreuzzug hochstilisieren. Andrerseits wollen sie ihn "besiegen".
Was würden diese Personen den auf einmal für einen Lebensinhalt haben, wenn sie ihn nicht mehr stalken könnten?


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Juli 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was würden diese Personen den auf einmal für einen Lebensinhalt haben, wenn sie ihn nicht mehr stalken könnten?


Das frag ich mich auch die ganze Zeit  Irgendwas menschenverachtendes wird sich schon finden lassen.


----------



## McDrake (22. Juli 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Das frag ich mich auch die ganze Zeit  Irgendwas menschenverachtendes wird sich schon finden lassen.


Gamezone wird da schon helfen


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. Juli 2022)

Mal ein kleiner Fun Fact für den Leaker    Das Mitschneiden UND Veröffentlichen solcher Telefonate kann strafrechtlich relevant sein.
Dass  sich Winkler für seine möglichen Straftaten zu verantworten hat, ist davon vollkommen unberührt. 






						§ 201 StGB - Verletzung der Vertraulichkeit des Wortes - dejure.org
					

Strafgesetzbuch § 201 - (1) Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer unbefugt 1. das nichtöffentlich gesprochene Wort...




					dejure.org


----------



## McDrake (22. Juli 2022)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner Fun Fact für den Leaker    Das Mitschneiden UND Veröffentlichen solcher Telefonate kann strafrechtlich relevant sein.
> Dass  sich Winkler für seine möglichen Straftaten zu verantworten hat, ist davon vollkommen unberührt.
> 
> 
> ...


Was mich dann aber fragen lässt:
Das darf dann aber auch nicht weiterverbreitet werden, was hiermit ja geschehen ist.
Sollte da ein Mod evtl den Link entfernen?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. Juli 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was mich dann aber fragen lässt:
> Das darf dann aber auch nicht weiterverbreitet werden, was hiermit ja geschehen ist.
> Sollte da ein Mod evtl den Link entfernen?


Gute Frage 😉Da ich kein RA bin, lasse ich das mal offen. Fraglich inwieweit das überragende Öffentliche Interesse besteht. Da zu dem Zeitpunkt schon Ermittlungen und Beschlagnahme stattgefunden haben, dürfte ein Hinwirken auf eben diese nicht mehr die Motivation fuer den Leak gewesen sein. Dürfte eine Einzelfall Entscheidung sein. Top Juristen ANTWORT "Kommt drauf an" 🤔


----------



## BxN (22. Juli 2022)

Würde mich jedenfalls echt nicht überraschen, wenn der Typ tatsächlich irgendwelche Snuff- und Vergewaltigungsvideos auf seiner Festplatte hätte, wobei ich keine Ahnung habe, ob allein der Besitz solcher Videos schon strafbar ist.
Wenn aber ja, wäre die Bewährung wohl futsch und er müsste hinter Gitter.

Mal 1-2 Jahre raus aus der Schusslinie, keine 20 Stunden täglich im Internet verbringen, ein geregelter Tagesablauf und vielleicht die eine oder andere Therapie, wäre in seiner Situation mit Sicherheit das Beste, was ihm momentan passieren könnte.

Vielleicht hat er dann doch noch die Chance auf ein halbwegs normales Leben... irgendwann.


----------



## Pu244 (22. Juli 2022)

Wer hätte gedacht, dass er sich mit seinen ausgedachten Freundinnnen mal so reinreiten wird.

Wenn das, was so herumgeistert, zutrifft, dann ist das natürlich klar. Da gibt es einen Typen, der mit seiner Freundin üble Vergewaltigungsgeschichten ins Internet stellt und der dann auch noch damit prahlt, dass er die Kinder seiner Freundin zumindest sexuell belästigt und der dann auch noch seine Phantasien über eventuellen Mißbrauch ausbreitet. Damit hätte er dann eigentlich alle Knöpfe gedrückt, die die Polizei zum sofortigen Handeln zwingen und bei denen kein Richter einen Durchsuchungsbefehl verweigern kann.



GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Gute Frage 😉Da ich kein RA bin, lasse ich das mal offen. Fraglich inwieweit das überragende Öffentliche Interesse besteht. Da zu dem Zeitpunkt schon Ermittlungen und Beschlagnahme stattgefunden haben, dürfte ein Hinwirken auf eben diese nicht mehr die Motivation fuer den Leak gewesen sein. Dürfte eine Einzelfall Entscheidung sein. Top Juristen ANTWORT "Kommt drauf an" 🤔



Überragendes öffentliches Interesse bestünde z.B. wenn ein Politiker korrupt wäre, da ist es wichtig, das zu wissen. Ob und weshalb es beim Lord eine Hausdurchsuchung gab, ist für die Öffentlichkeit ersteinmal uninteressant. Man kann jetzt Argumentieren, dass er sich geöffnet hat und das Privatleben des Lords damit von Interesse ist, ob man damit durchkommt ist allerdings mehr als Zweifelhaft.

Das wäre meine Interpretation.


----------



## bynemesis (6. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber he, danke diesen "Leaks" (?) hat dieser Ofenkäse über 40'000 Abos.
> Gratuliere für diese Meisterleistung mit solchem Content.



Ofenkäse ist die erste Anlaufstelle wenn man sich als Level 0er handfeste Fakten über den Lord holen möchte. 
Beste Aufklärung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Ofenkäse ist die erste Anlaufstelle wenn man sich als Level 0er handfeste Fakten über den Lord holen möchte.
> Beste Aufklärung.


Dem ich lange Jahre widerstanden habe ( durch komplette Ahnungslosigkeit, die ich gerne wiedererlangen würde    )
Sein eigentliches Problem  ist die hanebüchenen staatlichen Strukturen die bei solchen "Erkrankungen" ( so er eine hat) nicht vernünftig verzahnt sind.
Die Polizei nimmt nur die Straftaten auf bzw. übernimmt teilweise auch die Überführung in eine Fachklinik. In der Regel aber NUR wenn das Messer schon an der Kehle war.
Sollte ein psychisch Kranker, dann in der Fachklinik gelandet sein, ist er in der Regel recht schnell wieder entlassen. Es sei denn, er willigt in eine Therapie/ Behandlung ein. 
Es gibt in Städten und Landkreisen in der Regel einen Sozialpsychiatrischen Dienst. Dessen Möglichkeiten schätze ich als eher gering ein. Ist eher so Hilfe drumherum.
Da die Bandbreite unterhalb von "Messer an der Kehle" echt weit ist, kann/ wird ein psychisch auffälliger/kranker Mensch so lange straffällig bis er zu einer Freiheitsstrafe verknackt wird. Und das OHNE dass eine der obigen Strukturen vorher sinnvoll eingreift.
Praktische Erfahrung, hier wohnt jemand in der Nachbarschaft


----------



## Pu244 (7. August 2022)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Da die Bandbreite unterhalb von "Messer an der Kehle" echt weit ist, kann/ wird ein psychisch auffälliger/kranker Mensch so lange straffällig bis er zu einer Freiheitsstrafe verknackt wird. Und das OHNE dass eine der obigen Strukturen vorher sinnvoll eingreift.
> Praktische Erfahrung, hier wohnt jemand in der Nachbarschaft



Der Punkt ist einfach, dass man seit Gustel Mollath sehr vorsichtig ist, jemanden einzuweisen. In  Fall des Lords ist das sogar quasi unmöglich. Zum einen ist er nicht im Ansatz verrückt genug, um es salopp auszudrücken, um überhaupt eingewiesen zu werden.

In den Gutachten wurde ihm zwar verminderte Intelligenz bescheinigt, sowie eine narzisstische Persönlichkeit attestiert, aber nichts davon fällt unter den Punkt Psychiatrie. Um es derb auszudrücken: auch ein dummer, uneinsichtiger, selbstverliebter Arsch zu sein, rechtfertigt keine Unterbringung in der Psychiatrie, sondern ist ein Fall für die normale Justiz.

Man muß auch erwähnen, dass er bei den schwereren Straftaten durchaus provoziert wurde. Das verhindert auch eine Unterbringung. Wenn man einen Schizophrenen u.ä. beleidigt und der einem dann im Wahn die Fresse poliert, dann hat man einfach nur Pech gehabt.

Aber jetzt wird sich wohl die normale Justiz seiner annehmen und bei den Vorwürfen kann er sich nicht rausreden, dass man ihn provoziert hätte.

Es ist schon eine Tragödie für Winkler. Er wurde freigesprochen und hat die Zeit genutzt, um sich noch unglaublich tiefer reinzureiten. Jetzt ist er verbrannt. Vorher hätte er nach einiger Zeit noch irgendwo neu anfangen können, jetzt reicht es aus, wenn dem Arbeitgeber die Phantasien, sein Video mit der Begründung (Verdacht auf KiPo) sowie die Stelle, in dem er behauptet die Kinder von "Black Rose" belästigt zu haben und dass sich Kinder nicht wehren können. Damit schmeißen sie ihn wohl auch noch in 50 Jahren aus dem Altersheim.

Echt heftig, aber er hat es sich auch selbst verdient.


----------



## McDrake (7. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Ofenkäse ist die erste Anlaufstelle wenn man sich als Level 0er handfeste Fakten über den Lord holen möchte.
> Beste Aufklärung.


1. Warum möchte man sich über den Lord informieren?
Warum ist der überhaupt relevant?
Er wird relevant gemacht durch solche News....was ja hier sogar der Redi Kritik einbringt.

2. Sind immer noch alles Spekulationen (allerdings teils mit "Beweisen", welche selbst eine Straftat darstellen).

3. Auch wenn alles stimmen sollte, frei nach BASIC: GOTO 1


----------



## bynemesis (9. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Warum möchte man sich über den Lord informieren?
> Warum ist der überhaupt relevant?



och Drakey Boy^^
sieh es als Unterhaltung. beste comedy.


----------



## McDrake (9. August 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> och Drakey Boy^^
> sieh es als Unterhaltung. beste comedy.


Sich auf Kosten einer geistig/psychisch beeinträchtigten, Personen amüsieren.
Ok, jeder nach seinem Gusto (oder Niveau).


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (9. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Sich auf Kosten einer geistig/psychisch beeinträchtigten, Personen amüsieren.
> Ok, jeder nach seinem Gusto (oder Niveau).


Wenn du dich über den geistigen Zustand von Hatern informieren möchtest. In der ARD lief eine vor ein paar Tagen eine Doku dazu. Nicht ganz fehlerfrei, aber die Nummer mit dem behinderten Rollstuhlfahrer, das hat mich wirklich erschüttert.
Da ist man mittlerweile *weit* über normale "Pausenhof-Härte" ( die ich mitunter akzeptabel finde-anderes Thema) hinausgeschossen 









						Bekenntnisse eines Haters | Rabiat
					

Was passiert, wenn sich Menschen komplett dem Hass verschreiben und nahezu ihr ganzes Leben darauf ausrichten, anderen Menschen zu schaden?




					www.daserste.de


----------



## McDrake (9. August 2022)

Ich arbeite mit Menschen mit verschiedensten psychischen Beeinträchtigungen.
Einer mit Trisomie 21, der in Kindesalter mit "normalen" Kindern/Jugendlichen aufgewachsen ist....ohne Betreuung und Beobachtung. Der musste mit sehr viel Mobbing und psychisch Misszandlungen erleiden. Mit diesem Ergebnis hat man auch jetzt noch zu kämpfen...über 15 Jahre nach diesen Episoden.
Kinder sind brutal.
Als Erwachsener sollte(?!) man schon bissl weiter sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. August 2022)

Youtube hat ihm jetzt alle Kanäle gebannt. Alle seine Kanäle sind (im Moment) nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## bynemesis (11. August 2022)

viele schreien ja jetzt 'besiegt ". 
Aber das 'Winklerglück' wird es richten.


----------

